# Champions League Final viewing @ Great Park



## OrangeCountyDad (May 29, 2019)

11:00 AM - Free Champions League Final Viewing Party at the Stadium!  (free, but you have to register for a ticket https://www.eventbrite.com/e/free-champions-league-finals-viewing-party-tickets-60210055898?aff=ebapi)

 5:30 PM Orange County SC vs. @RGVFC

7:30 PM Corporate Cup

50% of ticket purchases go to @OCUnitedWay - use code UNITED

http://bit.ly/2YmeBIQ


----------



## ToonArmy (May 29, 2019)

I'll probably be sitting at the bar at Silverlakes watching it along with all the parents that have to be there this weekend


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 29, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> I'll probably be sitting at the bar at Silverlakes watching it along with all the parents that have to be there this weekend


I will be recording it hoping no one talks to me about the game. Hopefully make it home without knowing the outcome.


----------



## CaliKlines (May 30, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I will be recording it hoping no one talks to me about the game. Hopefully make it home without knowing the outcome.


*Spoiler Alert* L’pool 4 - 2 Spurs


----------



## NickName (May 30, 2019)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> 11:00 AM - Free Champions League Final Viewing Party at the Stadium!  (free, but you have to register for a ticket https://www.eventbrite.com/e/free-champions-league-finals-viewing-party-tickets-60210055898?aff=ebapi)
> 
> 5:30 PM Orange County SC vs. @RGVFC


Well hell, I didn't notice the timing.  We have a friends kids high school graduation party.

On the bright side, grades haven't come out yet.  Maybe we'll get lucky and she'll have failed something...


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 30, 2019)

CaliKlines said:


> *Spoiler Alert* L’pool 4 - 2 Spurs


You were just put on "ignore" till after the game.


----------

